
Meet the IOIO - USB breakout board for android w/48 digital+analog IO pins - JonnieCache
http://ytai-mer.blogspot.com/2011/04/meet-ioio-io-for-android.html
======
JonnieCache
This basically turns your android phone into an overpowered arduino which runs
java. Genius. I can see some brilliant hacks coming from this.

Pre-order here: <http://www.sparkfun.com/products/10585> ($49.99)

~~~
cbetz
within N years you'll be able to pick an android phone out of the trash. I
suspect N < 5\. That makes projects like this really awesome.

~~~
moe
If by "pick out of the trash" you mean "really cheap" then I think that has
already happened. You can pick up a G1 for $20 on eBay.

------
dkersten
This is really cool!

I've spent the past few weeks working on this[1] with my brother (he built the
case and wired/soldered everything; I handled the firmware) and I can think of
some awesome applications for this Android board. I'm really excited about the
idea of building an Android powered MIDI controller now :)

[1] <http://www.djtechtools.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28014>

~~~
JonnieCache
Beautiful work! I love the arcade cabinet style buttons. What kind of things
are you looking to trigger with it? I imagine mashing up breakbeats with those
buttons would be really compulsive :)

~~~
dkersten
Thanks!

My brother plans on using it for DJing with Traktor.

The ideas is that you never ever need to touch a laptop while DJing. I would
love to extend it to use an android phone as a display (so that the laptop can
be hidden away under the table or whatever).

At the moment, we have 4 banks which change the MIDI channel of everything
else, and 4 banks for the 16 midifighter buttons. These four banks basically
map to each one of four Traktor decks. The 4 "global" banks are then used to
choose between browsing through songs, loops, various deck control commands
and effects.

 _I imagine mashing up breakbeats with those buttons would be really
compulsive :)_

Its addictive to mash the buttons and see what happens :D Even an unmodded
midifighter provides hours of fun, even if (like me and unlike my brother)
you're not terribly musical.

Anyway, we had a little setback - think we may have fried the atmel mcu.. :'(
but once its all finished and cleaned up, I intend on releasing the code and
writing a blog post about it, which I'll probably submit to HN.

~~~
JonnieCache
For the screen, build a model with a grey market PSOne display and a
touchscreen layer fitted. That'd be amazing.

You should submit to <http://hackaday.com> as well. They'd most likely feature
it.

Also, have you heard of <http://hexler.net/touchosc> ? It's brilliant fun on
the ipad, I've never tried it on android, but there is a port.

~~~
dkersten
Thanks for the suggestion! I'll look into that. Hackaday is a good suggestion
too :)

Touchosc looks interesting too, I'll have to give it a try.

------
ck2
That visual charger is slick.

A little OT, but does anyone understand why there aren't usb-to-ethernet
adapters for android devices? I have an environment where I cannot use wifi
but want network connectivity.

~~~
zer0her0
One of those G's isn't enough? 3G? 4G?

~~~
unwind
Bandwidth over 3G or 4G is rarely free; bandwidth over wired Ethernet very
typically is.

------
lutorm
That seems cool? But can I get one with a bluetooth interface instead of usb?

~~~
mdda
Something like this : [http://www.connectblue.com/products/bluetooth-
products/bluet...](http://www.connectblue.com/products/bluetooth-
products/bluetooth-modules/bluetooth-io-module-obi411/) ?

Of course, it would be easier to buy if it were on SparkFun...

------
jberryman
Just getting into electronics AND just put my old (non smart) phone through
the washer. I guess I'm going to have to get an android!

------
spazz
Ordered! This looks like fun. :)

------
moe
Any plans to bring the retroid into mass production? I'd buy one!

------
sfgfdhgfdshdhhd
Genious!

Does anyone know if there are similar equipment for PCs? I want to hook up a
laptop to some electronics equipment for data logging.

Arduino boards are pretty slick but they need some wrapping to work smoothly,
i want to have more recommendations.

For clarification, i want the I/O API to be targeted for a program running on
the PC. I don't want to write a wrapper in the microcontroller myself and then
transfer it over serial port to PC. I want the microcontroller block to be
transparent. PC<\--->Microcontroller<\--->I/O

~~~
JonnieCache
You can always chop the end off an old parallel cable and manipulate the state
of each pin using whatever language you want on the PC. It's known as 'bit-
banging' I believe. It's a simple way to do GPIO.

~~~
sfgfdhgfdshdhhd
Most new laptops doesn't have parallel or serial port :(

